# My new Schwinn wasp!



## Casual dreamer (Jan 11, 2018)

I just got this great 1961 wasp from member here Detroitbike, a great seller! I can't wait to start cleaning it up and give it a complete service. More pics to come!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2018)

Glad to see that Wasp back in circulation.  Two 

 to you and Detroitbike.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 11, 2018)

Nice bike. @detroitbike is a good seller. I bought a fork from him awhile back. We had a long phone call at some point during the process. He’s a good dude.


----------



## Awhipple (Jan 14, 2018)

That should clean up nice! I love those old wasps!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 18, 2018)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## GTV (Jan 20, 2018)

I almost bought an identical bike last summer but it was missing the front fender. I figured it would be a pain in the ass to find a an original paint fender for it so I passed, killed me to do it. Killer ride you've got there!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 21, 2018)

cool bike in my favorite color.


----------

